# Cylinder Betta Tank



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

moss tree


----------



## skoorbza (Jun 8, 2008)

Something that plays on scale, like a little bonsai-style tree on a grassy meadow with a teeny stone wall and sand path...

Or one large, craggy rock scaped to resemble a mountain...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

try to make it look asian, create a picotope


----------



## Mr.Moe (Jul 2, 2007)

I'll see if i can find some rocks that are jagged and tall. For lighting i tried a lamp but it overheats the tank. Any suggestions for lighting?


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

a regular lamp with a screw in floresent should work well and shouldnt over heat the tank.


----------



## JBN (Oct 31, 2005)

A branchy moss tree in the center :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Moe (Jul 2, 2007)

What kind of plants could i use as the foreground?


----------



## Aquamadman (Aug 10, 2007)

I believe that with a conical tank you can create an immense depth illusion by making the middle the focal point and center of the tank . This way it can be viewed from all directions and still give the same illusion that square/cornered tanks mostly only give from the frontside .
I would agree on the mountain( jagged rock ) or a tree design but a little elevation in the middle might give a better illusion of depth ( correct me if Im wrong ). Maybe even a small tree on top of the mountain if its not too much of a backbreaker  . As for foreground planting I would recommend something that stays low to the ground like HC ( Hemianthus Calitrichoides ) or Glosso ( Glossostogma Elanitoides ) . There are bound to be more foreground plants but these are the most popular ones . Check the database on foreground plants and youll definetely find something to your personal taste . 
And I also recommend that you check the AGA contests to get inspiration for your tank . Lots of people dirive their inspiration from there and there is also a tree design present in the entries of 2007 made out of weeping or Xmass moss . 

Good luck on the tank and consider me subscribed


----------



## Mr.Moe (Jul 2, 2007)

So i found some rocks outside and gave them a good wash. I made a hardscape with them in my tank. Do you think the rocks are too big?


----------



## jackh (Jul 2, 2008)

imo there a little bit too big, but i dont think that color rock goes with that color substrate. if you end up with forground plants covering the substrate it would look fine

imo


----------



## skoorbza (Jun 8, 2008)

Yup. Too big. 

Aim for the tip of the largest rock to be about half way up, as a VERY GENERAL guideline. The smaller rock on the left is about the right height to start, but doesn't look very mountain-y, if that's what you're going for. It really depends on what else you have going on in the tank. Every inch where the rock sits is an area that you cannot put a rooted plant. And you want your stock to have some room to swim! See if you can keep the footprint of the big rock around 20% of the space (again, just a very basic guideline, and MHO).

I agree that you should surf around and look at some of the designs out there. I think you'll find some inspiration!


----------



## Aquamadman (Aug 10, 2007)

The rock in terms of colour look very nice . Though indeed they are a bit too high and take up too much of your plantable space . Keep up the good work though and Im sure youre gonna get something great out of it . Its not that easy to scape a cylinder shaped tank in a way that it has a view from all sides . 

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## sarah6678 (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks nice, but you may want to consider a short finned half moon betta. The veil tails or other long finned bettas will shred their tails on jagged rocks.


----------



## Mangala (Jul 23, 2006)

yep - they're a bit too big, but they're FANTASTIC looking rocks.  try taking a hammer to them? 

You make me wish we had more than river stones where I live. :-/


----------



## Mr.Moe (Jul 2, 2007)

I kinda like how the rocks look and I might not put a betta and instead just add in a couple of shrimps, but I'm still deciding.


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

> I might not put a betta and instead just add in a couple of shrimps,


I think that's a good idea, since that container is too small to keep a betta in, plus it's fins will be ripped up on the rocks.

Bettas like room to move just like other fish.


----------



## Walking_Target (Jul 16, 2008)

.you'd be better with one or two RCS. Bettas need more space than the 1/2 gallon that will be left in that tank after plants and hardscape.

Looks like you could do an awesome nano with those rocks though 

Shrimp are also awesome nano inhabitants too


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

I was thinking of starting one of these nano tanks as well. Well, mine isn't really a tank... was an old love letter container (you knows those little cylinder cookie things?). But for shrimp to stay in a nano like this you need a filter as well right?

Oh and subscribed.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

mizu-chan said:


> I was thinking of starting one of these nano tanks as well. Well, mine isn't really a tank... was an old love letter container (you knows those little cylinder cookie things?). But for shrimp to stay in a nano like this you need a filter as well right?
> 
> Oh and subscribed.


a sponge filter would be alright, but it would bulk up the "tank". a mini canister filter with a sponge pre-filter would probably be best. :fish:


----------



## Mr.Moe (Jul 2, 2007)

Right now i'm on the search to see if i can find some HC within my area, but HC in my area is very rare to find so i'll see what i can do. For a filter i might use a small HOB filter.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

a(n?) HOB might not fit on the curved glass


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i think the mini HOB will, i forget the brand tho.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> i think the mini HOB will, i forget the brand tho.


Yeah, the red sea deco art might....


----------



## Aquamadman (Aug 10, 2007)

Soooo , whats the progress on the tank ? Any updates with pics coming soon ?


----------



## Mr.Moe (Jul 2, 2007)

Currently i'm trying to find a small portion of HC somewhere but i'm not having any luck.


----------



## newlyearthbound (May 26, 2008)

try getting a mignon filter 60. I just picked on up and it's basically a miniture HOB perfect for tiny nanos. and the best part is that they can come in clear plastic so they aren't as noticable. about to use it on my next project when I get my paycheck.


----------



## Mr.Moe (Jul 2, 2007)

So far i'm unable to find any HC in my area. I was wondering if anyone has a small portion of HC that they can spare. I would shop in the 'Swap and Shop' but i'm only a student and i dont have a paypal acc.


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

Yeah, those rocks look too big, take up too much space. I recommend a small collection of Pokemon figures. :hihi:


----------



## plantoon (Jun 24, 2008)

is that posiible to break/cut the rock for smaller size?


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Most people just take a hammer to it if that's what you mean.


----------



## Aquamadman (Aug 10, 2007)

Where are the UPDATES  I want to see nice pics rooling for pics:


----------

